#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  6 Smart Ways to Manage Your Money Amid COVID-19

## Bhavya

Taking care of our health and practising caution to prevent the outbreak of COVID-19 is not enough. We should do some preparations and readjustments in our personal finances as well then only we can sustain this hard period. So, here are some smart ways to manage your money amid COVID-19.

Increase your emergency fundUse digital ways to repay loan EMIsContinue your long-term investmentsReview your health policy and make necessary amendmentsBe more conscious about your budget and daily expensesReview your investments plans and do the needful adjustments

----------

